# is this one fake ?



## Vestergaard

Have seen this Aquadive Bathys. 100 for sale . But the case have holes for springbars. ...have newer seen that before therefore this writing ? Help needed ?the watch is from 2014 and comes with box and papers. 
Kind regards.


----------



## Monkeynuts

No it's real , drilled lugs are about on request


----------



## Vestergaard

Thanks a lot ?


----------



## pro2zon

I am not a fan of the drilled lugs.


----------



## philskywalker

authentic... no doubt


----------



## Tahitianmoon16

I don't see a big market for counterfeit Aquadive's so I'd lean to real


----------



## Tnt9

looks authentic


----------



## Funan. o

Looks Authentic.


----------



## Dfq23

Never seen an Aquadive repped so I'd say its totally legit


----------



## Watch Mechanic

It's Authentic however the drilled lugs are not for everyone.


----------



## gatorguy959

Looks good.


----------



## scarabei..

Looks good though ..


----------



## timeonmyhands05

The real deal.


----------



## tag_mclaren

looks real to me ...


----------



## drram1966

Authentic...mine doesn't have the holes...but everything else checks out


----------



## drram1966

Looks legit to me


----------



## pro2zon

It looks good to me, i happen to like the drilled lug look.


----------



## StufflerMike

pro2zon said:


> It looks good to me, i happen to like the drilled lug look.


Serious ?

This is what you wrote in March this year.



> I am not a fan of the drilled lugs.


----------



## timesofplenty

Dfq23 said:


> Never seen an Aquadive repped so I'd say its totally legit


The 709 was counterfeited:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/fake-vintage-aquadive-watches-808213.html


----------



## Beamer82

Looks good to me


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Just just keep in mind guys they’re even knocking off Invictas these days, do you know/trust the seller?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

How do you go about getting the lugs drilled. The AD springbars can be a bear to get off with the tool, and I change straps a lot


----------



## Michael67

I have never seen an acqua dive fake.


----------



## williamstone

very authentic.


----------



## dopuletz76

To much replica on the market I saw Seiko 5 replica ,so...


----------



## watchstar1

yep it's not a fake certainly


----------

